# I have issues with well passing out



## 23090 (Nov 21, 2006)

When i started highschool it seemed pretty good then a month or so passed by and i developed a major probelm, i started to get anxiety so bad i'd pass out now most people have this happen in thier thrities and well i'm only 15. Somtimes its once or twice a week. I'm avioding one of my guy friends who's mostly causing it but it only makes it worse. I need advice or help?


----------

